# Was told I would make a good lawyer



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

Which is what I want to be. I was talking to my counselor about dropping a class and taking another one and after 30min of arguing, she said "Aight, you win. You would really make a good lawyer, you know. My husband is a lawyer, and hes just like you." Then we go into another person's office, yet still playfully arguing, and the other lady says(she doesnt even know me) "He will would make a great lawyer. He has a potential and confidence for success".

So that was big for me, even though it might seem small. I am now very determined to become a lawyer.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Good on you, Johnny.

You know that I have read about the power of words being a great way for alleviating anxiety and other troubling emotions. An acting coach would train actors in a special way that involved them harnessing the power of speech. She took this further, conducting workshops in prisons and in the favela slums in Brazil. 

So there is definetly something to be said for the power of the word. 
For me personally, self expression has always been something of an issue. In the past, I dealt with (social) anxiety through painting and drawing. 

Just remember: when you become a lawyer: use your power for good and not evil!! ...just kidding... but you'll have to get used to all those lawyer jokes, you know.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I've been told that more than once. People used to say it in, I guess, an attempt to shut me up after they had lost an argument.


----------

